# PW telescoping wands vs long wands



## Crestwood (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a residential house painter looking to keep my guys on the ground and off ladders. Any experience with telescoping wands or longer (6', 8'+) wands? What about using quick couplers at the gun to move from say, a 4' to an 8' wand? What about the belt attachment for the tel. pole - put weight on your waist and not in your arms?

Thinking of cleaning and removing loose paint from 2nd story soffits and fascia on older homes - it a straight wand better, or should I look at a 45 or 90 degree? Is a turbo nozzle too much weight at longer lengths?

Is any of this practical or am I wasting time changing from this to that wand or tip?

Thanks very much.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I'm not sure what you're "washing". If it's part of a paint prep then, yes you need to be closer. I had one of the long telecsoping wands, got rid of it. Hard to hole, wiggled too much, etc etc. The longer rigid wand is much better IMHO. If you're talking about washing vinyl and such, better put in a little research on that one. I can do three stories from the ground on a vinyl wash. (if it's not too windy). Anyway for paint you need to get "closer" and get the long want for that for sure.


----------



## Crestwood (Aug 5, 2008)

I should have been clearer. I'm cleaning but also want to remove as much loose and peeling paint as I can to cut down on scraping time. A turbo nozzle has been the tool of choice but am wondering if there is a shortcut to all the ladder time.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:lol: I keed I keed!! :lol:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a one that reaches about 20 feet, I think it's going on Craigslist because it's a back killer.


----------



## PeteL (Apr 27, 2009)

I use 2 adjustable wands18' & 24'. At full extension the 24' gets pretty wild at higher pressure. I usually let my chems do the work and normally shoot at 500 psi.
If you're looking to strip, a man lift and a short wand would be a better way.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

you want to remove paint 20 feet in the air and do it from the ground? Sounds like a good way to ruin a lot of siding. Plus the guy will get blasted with chips all over the place. Ladder with a 4 foot stand off on it so you don't have to be too close. I have this one that converts from a 4 foot stand off to a stabilizer. Its great.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have one that extends to about 18' and I use it all the time. I pressure wash abut 75% of the home with it before switch to the standard wand. 

I guess the old guys call it a back breaker... :whistling2::jester:

It does get tiresome but if you give it all you got, then the job gets done without ladders. Iv'e got a healthy back and steady hands so it's not much to get a good hold of it and get the job done.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> y I have this one that converts from a 4 foot stand off to a stabilizer. Its great.



Link me up to something like that so I can see it... I have always thought about how I could get farther off the wall... Sometimes them eves can hang way out there...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

It really is great for pw and for doing fascia that is quite far off the house that you can't put a ladder on. SW ordered it for me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> It really is great for pw and for doing fascia that is quite far off the house that you can't put a ladder on. SW ordered it for me



Nice! Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

